# Where's Dior? .. Camo Coat



## PrissyDior (Sep 8, 2004)

Well you see, I put this spiffy camo coat on Dior that I just made.. and then she dissapeared! Darn that camouflage fabric! 

























Edit: This is my first attempt at making something for her.. my mom is the master seamstress.. so hopefully with some practice I can go crazy!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If I could see her I'm sure I'd say she was lovely. :lol: That camo coat rocks though! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

What dog? I don't see a dog there. Just a porch & railings. Did I miss something? :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

THAT IS ONE NICE LOOKING COAT!


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

You did a great job on his camo coat. How much does your chi weigh?

Jennie cocoasmama


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cute Cute I was barely able to see a tongue on a nose in 1st pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Dior is a great model, she has such long legs! The coat is adorable too!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

cute coat.... darling little furbaby


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

huh? :scratch: what is everyone looking at?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont see anything, werent u gonna post a pic? :smilebox:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Lovely porch! Too bad I can't see the pooch!  

I squinted real hard to see if I could see her if she blended in with the trees and I think I see her! What a cutie!!

P.S. Great job on the coat! :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Diiooorr?!! Where are you?!! 

She's just gorgeous! Love her new coat! Looks great for a first attempt at sewing!


----------

